# Polish Spitfire



## tino (Jan 29, 2005)

This is Polish Spitfire , from Polish 303 Squadron


----------



## tino (Jan 30, 2005)

More of Polish 303 Squadron


----------



## tino (Jan 30, 2005)

Polish 303 Squadron


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 30, 2005)

Tino, u can put all 3 of those pics into one post..... U can combine up to 15 pictures onto one post...... Instead of clicking submit, click add instead....


----------



## tino (Jan 30, 2005)

Three Spitfire Mk. I fighters of No. 54 Squadron on their way back to Hornchurch in September of 1940. During the Battle of Britain, five Polish pilots fought within this RAF unit.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice shots Tino! 8)


----------



## plan_D (Jan 30, 2005)

Let me guess, he's Polish descendant.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 30, 2005)

What makes you say that? 
Nothing wrong with taking pride in one's heritage!


----------



## tino (Jan 30, 2005)

Yes, my father was Polish and if that makes me Polish too, I'll be more then honored.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 30, 2005)

love that third shot...........


----------



## plan_D (Jan 31, 2005)

It wasn't an insult. It was just SO bloody obvious.  So, any of your family fight in the war tino?


----------



## tino (Jan 31, 2005)

...........bloody obvious. (??????)
sombody has to be Polish to publish a picture of Polish Spitfire????? 
Hey buddy!..... these boys fought for your country sometimes paying the biggest price (life) and you're supposed to be the person who publishes those pictures and writes about them so they are not forgotten. 
I was just checking the pages of this website and I couldn't find anything
about Poles, fighting in Britain. Seeing that, it is hard to believe that Polish pilots (30,000) were the second nation part of RAF during the WWII.


----------



## Crazy (Jan 31, 2005)

No need to take offence tino m8, I particularly admire the Polish pilots that took part even after Poland fell. 

Those are some great shots! If you have links to any sites about the Polish RAF squadrons, please post them. I'd like to get myself up to date


Just wondering, have you ever read 'Poland' by James Michener? Brilliant book, I learned more about the history of Poland by reading that book then a year of classes would have taught me. I suggest it to all of you 

P.S, I've just discovered that Michener altered large chunks of history to make it a better read, but it's still an amazing book, and my suggestion to read it doesn't change 8)


----------



## plan_D (Feb 1, 2005)

Touchy, touchy...and you haven't just posted pictures..that's why it's BLOODY OBVIOUS, yes. 

30,000 pilots? I've never heard that, 30,000 Polish people fighting maybe...30,000 PILOTS...? The RAF didn't even have that many planes.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 1, 2005)

I thought that # was overexaggerated.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 1, 2005)

yes our fighter strength in the BoB never topped 2,000 i believe...........


----------



## tino (Feb 3, 2005)

After WWII there was almost 30,000 Polish soldiers in Britain. Ofcourse only percentage of them were pilots.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2005)

Well you said, Polish PILOTS.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey, eveyone makes mistakes...could have been a typo...


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2005)

I was only kiddin' - it was obviously a mistake. I just wanted to mock because he had a go at me.


----------



## tino (Feb 5, 2005)

It was "_SO bloody obvious_" a mistake.  
and "he" did not go at you- "you had a go at him"[/i]


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2005)

> ...........bloody obvious. (??????)
> sombody has to be Polish to publish a picture of Polish Spitfire?????
> Hey buddy!..... these boys fought for your country sometimes paying the biggest price (life) and you're supposed to be the person who publishes those pictures and writes about them so they are not forgotten.
> I was just checking the pages of this website and I couldn't find anything
> about Poles, fighting in Britain. Seeing that, it is hard to believe that Polish pilots (30,000) were the second nation part of RAF during the WWII.



Looks like you were having a go there. 

It's quite obvious you don't understand British-English (No offence intended). Saying 'bloody obvious' is not aggression.


----------



## tino (Feb 5, 2005)

"Looks like you were having a go there."---------> 
Posted: *Sun Jan 30, 2005 5:00 am *Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Let me guess, he's Polish descendant. *

.......by the way.......are you anti-polish?...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

Nah I think he was just making an assumption, he wasnt having a go.

Im not anti polish at all, I love the Polish! 8)

Perhaps both of you should cut it out, youre just winding each other up over nothing


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 5, 2005)

no because we never do that


----------



## plan_D (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm not wound up, it makes me laugh.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2005)

It is pretty funny...


----------



## tino (Feb 7, 2005)

I was only joking. 

It was "SO bloody obvious" a joke.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Brunner (Mar 16, 2005)

Greetings from Poland everyone!
Tino, great pics.
I just love the first one, the RFD of Jan Zumbach.

Have you read "Question of honor"? nicely written book about the 303rd (Polish) Fighter Squadron. Do I have to mention that it was the highest scoring sqn in the BoB?


----------



## Blackwatch (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi All!!! This is my first contribution....The Poles I have worked with in my military career were and are simply outstanding, especially their GROM special forces!!!! As far as history, the Poles that fought were more than pilots, they were warriors and were out for blood....plan and simple...I would have felt the same....


----------



## Brunner (Apr 1, 2005)

And not only the Polish pilots who were the most numerous force in the ranks of RAF besides the British. 

Also the soldiers of the 2nd Polish Corps in Italy, in battle of Monte Cassino (they advanced forward to the final victory on 19th May) and during the siege of Bolonia.

The same was with the Polish armoured division under Gen. Maczek, that highly contributed to the victory in Falaise..., or 1st Independent Polish Parachute Brigade, created to participate in the combat on their native soil in case of the national uprising. They were transferred under the British command and took part in Market Garden operation. Dropped in a wrong place, cut form supplies and main forces made incredible effort to fight their way to their assigned targets.


----------

